# Help...mold/mildew



## tam

Hi
I am hoping someone can help me out.
I have just opened the tent trailer(2006 Rockwood) from the long winter nap and well to my suprise I have mold/mildew spots on the bed ends.
There was condesation in it when I opened the trailer. 
I would like to know what others have used to get the mold/ mildew stains off.
I have tried 50% alcohol/water as well as I have used Sol u Mel(green soap, alcohol and tea tree oil). They don't seem to be working.
Does anyone have any other advise?
Thanks,
Tammy
[email protected]


----------



## l2l

Tammy I would suggest going to your local supermarket and renting a Carpet Cleaner that has an upolstry attachment. Make sure the machine is a Hot Water Extraction machine. I would also add a little Bleach to the water and solution as well. You can get rid of the bleach smell later, the idea here is to KILL the Mold....

Hope this helps


----------



## haroldj

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Here is something you can try.Setup the tent trailer and remove everything you can.
Next, mix a solution of bleach and water (1:20) and put in a spray bottle.
Spray onto affected areas. (Open all windows and avoid inhaling.) 
Let sit for 10 minutes and then rinse/wash off well.

This process may need to be repeated to remove all the mold.
You can also use commercial grade disinfectant available at Janitorial supply stores.[/FONT]


----------



## mailfire99

Here is some info on mold and mildew in tents, so it may be of some use for you

Dragonwing - Combatting Mildew" Tent


----------

